# Gov. Patrick tapped as co-chair of Obama campaign



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Gov. Patrick tapped as co-chair of Obama campaign*

BOSTON -- Gov. Deval Patrick has been picked to serve as a co-chairman of President Barack Obama's re-election campaign.

Read more: http://www1.whdh.com/news/main/local/#ixzz1n74RHnJn​


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Sounds like that would be a full time job, so I guess he's going to step down as governor.  Hey a girl can dream.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

And this is news worthy why?


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

Hope the door hits him on the ass on his way out.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

This could be a positive thing. Two sinking ships collide at sea.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

HistoryHound said:


> Sounds like that would be a full time job, so I guess he's going to step down as governor.  Hey a girl can dream.


And get Crash Murray as governor, who likely doesn't like the police much these days due to his black box fiasco?

That would be like trading the firing squad for lethal injection, plus it would give him the advantage of incumbency for the next election.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Ah the two peas are now in the pod.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

The more often he is out of this state the better for law enforcement.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Im pretty sure Patrick gets tapped regularly


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> And get Crash Murray as governor, who likely doesn't like the police much these days due to his black box fiasco?
> 
> That would be like trading the firing squad for lethal injection, plus it would give him the advantage of incumbency for the next election.


Ok, I wasn't thinking that far ahead. Maybe he could be deval's new driver.



Truck said:


> The more often he is out of this state the better for law enforcement.


Don't forget the rest of us tax payers. It's better for all of us.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Now that I think of this Doesn't Patrick Charing with Obama fall under Massachusetts Conflict of interest law? If I am held to that law this jackass should be too!


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

If lifelong democRAT Tim Cahill didn't run his sham campaign (we know Deval put him up to it) pretending to suddenly see the light and become conservative, we may very well have a different governor, allowing Deval to focus on Barry's campaign.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> And get Crash Murray as governor, who likely doesn't like the police much these days due to his black box fiasco?
> 
> That would be like trading the firing squad for lethal injection, plus it would give him the advantage of incumbency for the next election.


Maybe one of the Worcester guys can set me straight but it was my understanding that Murray was pretty good to the cops when he was Mayor?

I don't know how to multi quote on this new site but to address the Tim Cahill comment, maybe it was stubbornness and hatred for Patrick and Baker that kept him in the race but he certainly wasn't a Deval crony as Howie Carr would have you believe. Not only has he not been given the cushy job that some people thought was awaiting but the Patrick machine has indicted several people close to him, to include his campaign manager. Make no mistake if they could of gotten Tim himself on the Probation disaster, they would have.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

mtc said:


> Just hit the "reply" for all the posts you want to quote...





mtc said:


> Just hit the "reply" for all the posts you want to quote...





mtc said:


> Just hit the "reply" for all the posts you want to quote...


Oh crap, I have reply "ADHD"


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

JamnJim18 said:


> Oh crap, I have reply "ADHD"












Here, does this help?


----------

